# Onlinegaming: wlan vs kabel latenzen



## Dre (17. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

leider muss ich wieder einmal umziehen. Neue Wohnung, neue räumliche Gegebenheiten. 
Leider wird es in Zukunft so sein, dass ich entweder von der Telefonbuchse im Flur bis ins Wohnzimmer ein Kabel um 3 Türrahmen rum ins Wohnzimmer ziehe (15-20 Meter Kabel ächz) oder wlan benutze. 

Stellt sich jetzt natürlich die Frage der wahrscheinlich erhöhten Latenz bei wlan. Habt ihr da Praxiserfahrungen ob der ping dann wirklich in spürbare Bereiche steigt? Hab google gefragt und da bekommt man alle möglichen Antworten, angefangen bei "voll egal" bis zu "völlig unspielbar bei wlan". Gespielt werden sollen vor allem MOBA's (also dota 2, hon etc.) Dafür brauch ich jetzt zwar keinen überping, aber trotzdem noch einen sehr guten.

Und zweite Frage: Wenn wlan dann welchen Empfänger am Pc? Tuts ein stick oder sollte man schon irgend eine Karte direkt aufs motherboard stecken? Gibts auch hier Unterschiede die sich im Ping niederschlagen?

Danke und Gruß
dre


----------



## JPW (17. März 2014)

Ich spiele jeden Tag LoL über WLAN im ersten Stock (Router steht im Wohnzimmer im EG) und habe konstant 19ms Ping. 
Bei mir muss das Signal schon durch ein paar Wände. 
Trotzdem kann es bei dir ganz anders aussehen, da kommst du nicht um ausprobieren rum. 
Generell sollte WLAN aber kein Flaschenhals für Online Gaming sein. Die Zeiten sind vorbei.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. März 2014)

Antwort : Dlan (PowerLan)... Power-LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Dre (17. März 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6251588 schrieb:
			
		

> Antwort : Dlan (PowerLan)... Power-LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU



Uhhm. Also diese Dinger steckt man an die Steckdose neben dem Pc, da kommt dann ein Kabel raus das ich mit dem Pc ganz normal verbinde und die Fritzbox stellt dann quasi ne Funk Brücke zu diesem Ding her. Right?


----------



## TempestX1 (17. März 2014)

Du hast zwei Stück.

Eins kommt an die Steckdose beim/in der nähe des Routers. Mit dem verbindest du dein Router via Lan Kablel.
Das zweite kommt in der nähe deines PCs. Da steckst du deinen PC via Lan Kabel rein.

Die Daten werden dann über das Stromnetz gesendet. Je nach Stromkabel ist der Empfang sehr gut bis naja.
Ich weiß leider nicht wie die Entwicklung aktuell ist (also bei den neuen Geräten) aber bei den alten könnte z.B. ein eingesteckter Staubsauger etc. im gleichen Stromnetz teilweiße zu probleme führen. Ist aber möglich das dies bereits behoben ist.


----------



## Laudian (17. März 2014)

Unter guten Bedingungen verändert sich die Latenz durch Wlan so gut wie garnicht. Wenn in der neuen Wohnung aber schon alle Kanäle belegt sind kann es schon spürbar werden, ich empfehle dir deswegen auf jeden Fall Wlan im 5ghz Frequenzband, dort sind üblicherweise noch die meisten Kanäle ungenutzt. Ich denke mal dadurch erhöht sich die Latenz so um 1-3ms gegenüber der Kabellösung.

Wenn Dlan funktioniert ist das auch eine tolle Sache, das hängt aber stark von den Stromleitungen etc in der neuen Wohnung ab. Das muss man halt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Crush182 (17. März 2014)

Dre schrieb:


> Uhhm. Also diese Dinger steckt man an die Steckdose neben dem Pc, da kommt dann ein Kabel raus das ich mit dem Pc ganz normal verbinde und die Fritzbox stellt dann quasi ne Funk Brücke zu diesem Ding her. Right?


 
Jup ... mehr musst du nicht machen 
Wlan kann einen ganz schön nerven (Verbindungsabbrüche, aufeinmal schlechtes signal, kein internet etc.)

Es gibt das ganze natürlich auch von anderen Herstellen (z.B. AVM FRITZ!Powerline 520E Set, 500Mbps, Gb LAN)... aber die nehmen sich alle nicht viel denke ich 

Und der Ping ist auch wunderbar:
pcgh.de 20ms
heise.de 15ms
BF3 -je nach Server 10-20ms

Ist natürlich ein bisschen von den Leitungen abhängig... aber solange die nicht von 1950 sind sollte es laufen 


Edit: xD ...auch zu langsam.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. März 2014)

Nix mit Funk bzw Wlan.
Lan-Kabel vom Router ins den ersten Dlan Stecker hinein, dieser Dlan Stecker platzierst du in eine freie Steckdose nahe des Routers.
Den Zweiten Dlan Stecker platzierst du in der nähe des PC's, wo das Lan Kabel vom Zweiten Stecker in den PC kommt.

PS: Bin wohl zu langsam ^^

Dlan ist Wlan vorzuziehen, in meinem Haus habe ich mehrere von diesen Geräten im Einsatz über mehrere Stockwerke, ohne diese Schauermärchen-Fehler die einige gerne kundtun, die meist auch noch von Anfangszeiten herrühren die komplett überholt sind.
Dlan hat nicht mehr mögliche negative Punkte als Wlan.

PPS: Dlan gibt es auch mit Wlan, also im Zweiten Port könntest du also zb mit deinem Tablet oder Smartphone aufs Internet zugreifen.


----------



## DelloxD (17. März 2014)

nein sonst könntest du ja direkt WLAN benutzen. Du steckst den einen Stecker in die nähe der Fritzbox und den anderen in der nähe von deinem Pc. Dann steckst du das LAN Kabel von der Fritzbox in den einen Stecker und das gleiche bei deinem PC.

die Datenverbindung sieht dann wie folgt aus: (z.b. wenn du dir was runterlädst)

Fitzbox->LAN Kabel->Adapter1->durch das Stromnetzwerk des Hauses->Adapter2->LAN Kabel->PC

Dell

EDIT: dreck ich auch


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. März 2014)

Noch eine kleine Info, Devolo ist bei Dlan der Marktführer.
Die haben auch eine gute Software, falls man sie einsetzen möchte, ist aber kein muss.
Über die Sicherheit musst du dir auch keine sorgen machen, es ist üblich das auch eine Verschlüsselung enthalten ist an den Geräten.


----------



## Bambusbar (17. März 2014)

Nimm dir ne vernünftige Bohrmaschine, bohr ein paar Löcher in die Wand und verlegt n vernünftiges Kabel - schon ist der Drops gelutscht 

Geht eh nix über Kabel


----------



## Bevier (17. März 2014)

WLAN kann man ausprobieren aber garantieren kann dir hier niemand irgendetwas. Es kann zu Störungen durch Armierungen in den Wänden kommen, Stromkabeln, Wasser- und Gasleitungen, Heizungskamine und und und... 
Im Idealfall funktioniert es großartig in der gesamten Wohnung, mit etwas Pech nichtmal durch die offene Tür ins nächste Zimmer.

DLAN hat auch Schwächen, wenn die Leitungen getrennt sind (häufig in mehrgeschössigen Einfamilienhäusern so), dann stecken da mehrere Sicherungskreisläufe zwischen, das Signal kommt so nicht ans Ziel. In einer einzelnen Wohnung sollte das jedoch nicht vorkommen. Das Signal kann auch nicht ausserhalb der Wohnung abgegriffen werden, selbst wenn jemand sich im Keller an den Stromleitungen zu schaffen machen sollte ^^ Somit sogar sicherer als WLAN.


----------



## Dre (17. März 2014)

Danke für die tollen Tipps, ich denke ich werds mit den Geräten von devolo versuchen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2014)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Nimm dir ne vernünftige Bohrmaschine, bohr ein paar Löcher in die Wand und verlegt n vernünftiges Kabel - schon ist der Drops gelutscht
> 
> Geht eh nix über Kabel


 Der Monitor muss 1ms haben, die Maus am besten auch, dann wird die Config ausgereitzt um jede ms rauszuholen aber dann erstmal ordendlich Netzwerklatenz in Form von WLAN oder DLAN einbauen.  Wir haben das Jahr 2014, wo die fortschrittlichste Technologie immer noch das LAN Kabel ist und auch noch LANGE bleiben wird.


----------



## Dre (19. März 2014)

Auf Amazon.de liest man von einigen Usern dass beim devolo 500 Starter Kit mitunter pfeiffende Störgeräusche auftreten. Soll wohl eher ungeeignet sein fürs Wohnzimmer das Gerät.

Werde es jetzt mal hiermit versuchen:

TP-Link TL-WPA4220KIT WLAN-N Powerline-Netzwerkadapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Es sei denn es möchte mir dringend jemand von diesem Gerät abraten?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. März 2014)

Nimm einfach eine 200er Version.
Die 500er benötigt man rein fürs Internet sowieso nicht, wer hat schon so eine schnelle Internetverbindung.
Ich habe mehrere 200er, die alle schon Jahrelang funktionieren ohne solche Geräusche.
• devolo dLAN 200 AVduo Starter Kit, 200Mbps, 2x LAN (09054) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Pauli (20. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Monitor muss 1ms haben, die Maus am besten auch, dann wird die Config ausgereitzt um jede ms rauszuholen aber dann erstmal ordendlich Netzwerklatenz in Form von WLAN oder DLAN einbauen.  Wir haben das Jahr 2014, wo die fortschrittlichste Technologie immer noch das LAN Kabel ist und auch noch LANGE bleiben wird.



In meiner alten Wohnung hatte ich zwischen WLAN und Kabel keinen Pingunterschied.


----------



## crae (20. März 2014)

TheBadFrag: +1


----------



## sVnsation (20. März 2014)

@TheBadFrag die fortschrittlichste wohl eher nicht. Aber sicher die mit der höchsten Stabilität und geringsten Latenz


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. März 2014)

Pauli schrieb:


> In meiner alten Wohnung hatte ich zwischen WLAN und Kabel keinen Pingunterschied.


 Ist technisch nicht möglich und wenn nur ohne WLAN Verschlüsselung. Auch wenn die Verschlüsselung hardwareseitig passiert, braucht es Zeit. Ich kann bei meinem WLAN sehr wohl einen höheren Ping messen.



sVnification schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag die fortschrittlichste wohl eher  nicht. Aber sicher die mit der höchsten Stabilität und geringsten  Latenz


 Ich mache Fortschritt an Ping, Übertragungsrate und Störanfälligkeit fest und nicht das ich jetzt kein Kabel mehr brauch. Ich schleppe meinen 30kg Gaming Rechner ja nicht durch die Gegend wärend ich zocke.


----------



## JPW (21. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist technisch nicht möglich und wenn nur ohne WLAN Verschlüsselung. Auch wenn die Verschlüsselung hardwareseitig passiert, braucht es Zeit. Ich kann bei meinem WLAN sehr wohl einen höheren Ping messen.


 
Ich habe auf Speedtest.net immer 15ms, egal ob Kabel oder WLAN... Wpa2 inklusive.

Was misst du denn für einen Unterschied? 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der nicht spürbar ist...


----------



## sHagooN (21. März 2014)

Wenn du Ordentliches WLAN haben willst, kauf auf gar keinen Fal SpeedportW723v !!! Der letzte Dreck was Wlan angeht...


----------



## Aer0 (21. März 2014)

teste es doch, indem du dein gateway anpingst.
bei wlan mit guter verbindung ist der ping erfahrungsgemäß <1 - 1
sollten andere router den selben kanal nutzen und der empfang ist schlechter kann es auch mal 2-5 werden.
nur wenn der empfang sehr schlecht ist hat man ab und zu lagspikes die dann > 500 sein können, die nerven in manschen spielen.
dlan wäre eine gute lösung bei dir.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (21. März 2014)

Ich habe den NETGEAR WNA3100 Wlanstick (der könnte auch ein bisschen anders heißen  ) und habe damit in jedwm Spiel einen Ping von unter 30, vorrausgesetzt der Gameserver steht in Deutschland  Damit hast du bis zu 300Mbits/s download. Es gibt auch bessere Modelle mot bis zu 800Mbits/s glaub ich. Meiner kostet so um die 20€ bei Amazon. Natürlich musst du auch die entsprechende Leitung und den passenden Router haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. März 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Ich habe auf Speedtest.net immer 15ms, egal ob Kabel oder WLAN... Wpa2 inklusive.
> 
> Was misst du denn für einen Unterschied?
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der nicht spürbar ist...


 Ich habe im WLAN immer 1-2 ms und Kabel immer <1ms. Wenn allerdings Störquellen in der Nähe sind z.B. wenn ein Zug vorbeifährt oder die alte Microwelle gelaufen hat(ist mitlerweile entsorgt), dann hat man auch schonmal schönes Paketloss inkl. Lags. Dem LAN Kabel macht sowas nix aus.


----------



## valandil (22. März 2014)

W-LAN hat technisch bedingt einen höheren Ping als ein Kabel.
Dazu kommen noch sporadische Spikes, die dann die Pakete verzögern, außer man sitzt 1m neben dem Sender 

Sobald der Kanal gleich belegt, bzw ein starker Kanal angrenzt steigt die Laten, Stichwort CDMA, oder eine Stromleitung im Weg ist, oder eine dicke Stahlwand, und und und.


----------



## crae (22. März 2014)

Jap kann ich valandil nur zustimmen. Es mag ja bei einigen Leuten mit guten Verhältnissen und guter HW sein, dass der Ping annährend konstant bleibt, allerdings sieht es bei vielen anders aus. Da muss nur ne kleine Störung kommen und es laggt. Vllt sieht man es nicht mal direkt am Ping, weil es eben nur ne kurze Störung ist.
Also auch wenn alles in Ordnung scheint, ist Kabel einfach der sicherere Übertragungsweg (außer es ist schlecht geschirmt und daneben liegen andere Kabel).

mfg, crae


----------

